# TOP 3 Female drummers in the world in 2013!



## Meanderer (Jan 14, 2015)




----------



## Pappy (Jan 14, 2015)

All very good, but none of them are holding left hand drum stick correctly unless that's the new norm.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 14, 2015)




----------



## Pappy (Jan 14, 2015)

Excellent. Notice the way they hold left hand stick. This is the type of drumming and marching we did, only nowhere as good as these gentlemen.


----------



## Rob (Jan 14, 2015)

By no means the best, but possibly one of the earliest ...


----------



## Pappy (Jan 14, 2015)

Thanks, Rob. Been ages since I heard that song. Good beat.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 14, 2015)

Some of the best from years gone by.
[video]http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=NKtoskzi9Pc[/video]


----------



## ClassicRockr (Jan 14, 2015)

From my prospective, as a former classic rock drummer, I'd have to go with #3.........Senri Kawaguchi. This girl looks like she can really ROCK!

As for others that I've heard/seen video of, in no "Top" order:

Gina Schock: The Go, Go's
Sandy West: Joan Jett's band, Runaways
Debbie Peterson: The Bangles

All three of these girls can truly ROCK!!

Then, there was also Karen Carpenter. She could drum, but not as hard as I like.


----------



## Pappy (Jan 14, 2015)

I'm not familiar with girl drummers that much. I'm from the Buddy Rich, Gene Krupa era.:sentimental:


----------



## kcvet (Jan 14, 2015)

drums are the meat behind the beat


----------



## Meanderer (Jan 14, 2015)




----------



## kcvet (Jan 14, 2015)




----------



## hollydolly (Jan 14, 2015)

This is the fantastic  (Dame)Evelyn Glennie...a fellow Scot, and the most wonderful percussionist, and said to be the worlds top female percussionist ...but even more remarkable still is that  Evelyn has been profoundly deaf since she was a small child..


----------



## Meanderer (Jan 14, 2015)

kcvet said:


> drums are the meat behind the beat


I always heard they were the bone behind the tone!


----------



## Pappy (Jan 14, 2015)

http://youtu.be/9esWG6A6g-k


----------



## Pappy (Jan 14, 2015)

Hope this works. Buddy Rich in concert. First try at U Tube transfer.


----------

